# Battlestar Galactica: Reboot der Serie als Kinofilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Battlestar Galactica: Reboot der Serie als Kinofilm*

						Die Science-Fiction-Saga um Battlestar Galactica wird neu aufgelegt. Doch wird es etwa nicht eine neue Serie geben, sondern die Geschichte um den Kampf der Menschen gegen Zylonen soll auf die Kinoleinwand verfrachtet werden. Das Drehbuch wird Simon Kinberg schreiben, welcher bereits X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit geschrieben hat. Dieser wird den Film für Universal Pictures auch produzieren.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Battlestar Galactica: Reboot der Serie als Kinofilm*


----------



## Citizenpete (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie man die komplette Geschichte, Völker, Charaktere und Handlung in einen Film bekommen will, kann ich mir derzeit nicht einmal vorstellen. Das Remake von 2004 ist zudem dermaßen gut und auch heute noch eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien, dass ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, warum man das im Kino rebooten möchte?


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (24. Oktober 2020)

... geht mir genauso.
Aber wie steht es so schön im Artikel: 
wenn es losgeht mit den Dreharbeiten das steht noch in den Sternen


----------



## hRy1337 (24. Oktober 2020)

Der Handlungsstrang der Serie aus 2003 war so tiefgreifend, ein Reboot in Form eines Films ist für mich unvorstellbar. Ich vermute es beläuft sich weitestgehend um Action ohne tiefgründigere Handlung. 

Die Serie hatte alles, aber auch wirklich alles richtig gemacht. Mit einem Film, der auch noch auf diese Serie basiert, können die bei Fans nur verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde die Serie aus 2003 auch Klasse. Die hat ordentlich Tiefgang.
Nicht mit der Originalserie zu vergleichen, welche aber  ihren besondere Charme hat.
Habe auch meine Zweifel ob man das in einen Film unterbringen kann.
Zumindest wenn man die neuere Serie als Vorbild nimmt.

*Edit:* Die Musik ist auch ganz gut. Sowohl von der alten als auch der neuen Serie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHp9oZPqs8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vc8pHIAV9v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hRy1337 (24. Oktober 2020)

> Edit: Die Musik ist auch ganz gut. Sowohl von der alten als auch der neuen Serie


Bei dem OST der alten Serie bekomme ich immer Gänsehaut. Hab die Serie als Kind so geliebt.
Damals verstand ich noch nicht wie Face aus A-Team auf einmal Starbuck sein konnte. Das hatte meinen inneren Monk ziemlich angefressen.


----------



## MTMnet (24. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VBTcDF1eVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

hRy1337 schrieb:


> Damals verstand ich noch nicht wie Face aus A-Team auf einmal Starbuck sein konnte. Das hatte meinen inneren Monk ziemlich angefressen.


Als ich die damals als Kind das erste mal gesehen hatte gab es das A-Team noch nicht. 

Edit: Zumindest im deutschen TV.


----------



## Zatoichi1 (24. Oktober 2020)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Wie man die komplette Geschichte, Völker, Charaktere und Handlung in eine Film bekommen will, kann ich mir derzeit nicht einmal vorstellen. Das Remake von 2004 ist zudem dermaßen gut und auch heute noch eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien, dass ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, warum man das im Kino rebooten möchte?



Sehe ich genauso, das 2004 Remake war 1A und dürfte durch ein Kinoremake kaum zu schlagen sein, besonders bezüglich des Umfanges


----------



## Ezzilo (24. Oktober 2020)

BSG03 ist für mich auch einer der besten SF Serie ever und das bleibt sie auch wenn der Film Mist wird 
Ich würde auch vermuten, dass der Film Von Zylonen-Krieg handelt der chronologisch vor der Serie liegt, dass würde auch besser ins Filmformat passen.
Wer BSG03 mag sollte sich btw auch mal Caprica anschauen 

mfg


----------



## MTMnet (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht wie man alles in einen Kinofilm rein bekomme will.
Es gab ja schon alles mögliche für das Thema...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7CvyLCZtMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iago (24. Oktober 2020)

Wieso wird ein Bild der 2003er Version genommen wenn doch die 1978er Version neu verfilmt werden soll?


----------



## MTMnet (24. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht stellt sich raus das Nr.1  Cavil  doch noch in einer Box überlebt hat und dann Jahrtausende später als Palpatine wiedergeboren wird...


----------



## Zsinj (24. Oktober 2020)

Egal ob 1978 oder 2003, beide waren klasse. Auch wenn ich mich bei 2003 nie an die menschlichen Toaster gewöhnen konnte


----------



## T-MAXX (24. Oktober 2020)

Reboots hatten mich bisher nicht immer vom Hocker gerissen.
Bestes Beispiel: Mac Gyver 1980  und Mac Gyver2016

Wie immer mal abwarten...

Trotzdem waren Kampfstern Galactica 1978 ebenfalls Battlestar-Galactica 2004

Einziger Wermutstropfen bei beiden Serien: Sie sind viel zu kurz.

Wenn ein Reboot, dann BITTE mindestens 7 Staffeln.
Denn das sind normale Längen einer Serie.
Und bitte keine Covers aus anderen Serien.


----------



## Inras (24. Oktober 2020)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Wie man die komplette Geschichte, Völker, Charaktere und Handlung in einen Film bekommen will, kann ich mir derzeit nicht einmal vorstellen. Das Remake von 2004 ist zudem dermaßen gut und auch heute noch eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien, dass ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, warum man das im Kino rebooten möchte?


Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: 
GELD


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2020)

iago schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Bild der 2003er Version genommen wenn doch die 1978er Version neu verfilmt werden soll?


Weil die 2003er Serie vielen Jüngeren heute vermutlich wohl ehr bekannt sein wird als das 1978er Original, oder weil man einfach auf die schnelle kein andere Bild der 1978er Serie zur Hand hatte, um es als Aufhänger in den Artikel einzufügen.

@Ezzilo
Die Spin-Off Serie "Caprica" war nun wirklich grauenhaft schlecht und ist es nicht mal im Ansatz wert angeschaut zu werden, so man BSG mochte.
Alleine der Hauptplot war sowas von absurd und alle Nase lang voller Logiklücken und albernster Wendungen und ehr schwacher Schauspielerleistungen, vergleichbar viel Brechreiz hab ich zuletzt nur noch bei  Spin-off Serie "Crusade" zu Babylon 5 empfunden.
Man kann nur froh sein, bzw. ist "Caprica" auch nicht grundlos nach nur einer Staffel bereits wieder eingestellt worden.


----------



## Mylo (25. Oktober 2020)

Nice! Da bin ich mal gespannt! Fand die Serie (2004-2009) ganz cool


----------



## Cosmas (25. Oktober 2020)

@Nightslaver
Da war Blood & Chrome auf jeden Fall viel besser.
Caprica...hab ich mir einmal gegeben, nie wieder...
Und "Crusade" ist wirklich indiskutabel.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wiese das jetzt verhunzen...oder vielleicht auch nicht.
Die 2003er Serie war echt geil, hatte zwar auch hin und wieder seine Schwächen und besonders zum Ende bissel überladen mit dem pseudoreligiösen Kram, was ein wenig nervig war, aber im grossen und ganzen, ne klasse Serie.

Das Format als Film und basiert auf der alten Serie...hmm, kann funktionieren...wir werden sehn.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2020)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Die 2003er Serie war echt geil, hatte zwar auch hin und wieder seine Schwächen und besonders zum Ende bissel überladen mit dem pseudoreligiösen Kram, was ein wenig nervig war, aber im grossen und ganzen, ne klasse Serie.


Ja, gibt einige die der starke "pseudoreligöse Touch" im letzten Drittel von BSG ehr gestört hat, mich etwas weniger, da es halt irgendwo zur Handlung dazugehörte, zu dem ganzen Konstrukt der Geschichte.
Es hätte aber sicher noch 1 oder 2 Staffeln mehr vertragen können, damit diese religöse Komponente am Ende nicht so überstürzt-überladen zum Ende gebracht werden muss.
Aber letztlich ist es halt auch irgendwo eine Geschmacksfrage ob einem das grundsätzlich gefällt, in jeden Fall aber hat selbst dort halt die schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller das Ganze einfach noch geschafft gut durch den Rest der Serie zu tragen.

BSG hatte allerdings einfach auch eine Besetzung die durch die komplette Bank wie die Faust aufs Auge in ihre Rollen gepasst und diese auch förmlich "ausgelebt" und "ausgefüllt" hat.

Das macht für mich auch am Ende das 1978er Reboot so "schwer", neben dem Kinofilm Format, weil es sich, zumindest für mich, immer an der Besetzung der 2003er Serie messen lassen wird müssen und im Grunde kann es da eigentlich meiner Meinung nach fast nur verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Was ich auch gut finde an der Serie sind die Charakterzeichnungen. Jeder hat sein "Päckchen zu tragen", "Leichen im Keller", Probleme oder Geheimnisse. Nach und nach werden die Geschichten  der Charaktere aufgedeckt. U.a. mit Flashbacks. Auch das Mißtrauen das jeder ein Zylone sein könnte. Das fand ich sehr gut gemacht.
Außerdem war auch der  technische Aspekt der Serie lobenswert. Mal keine Strahlenwaffen sondern ganz konventionell mit Projektilen. Auch auf die Flugphysik wurde geachtet.


----------



## iago (25. Oktober 2020)

Ans Adama Manöver kommt eh kein Film/Serie mehr ran.


----------



## Nebulus07 (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe die Handlung wird nicht zu kompliziert.... Ich mags einfach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Dr. Gaius Baltar. Zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn.  
Und Nr.6 ist hot!


----------



## 4thVariety (25. Oktober 2020)

Wer Galactica mag, der sollte auf Amazon Prime "Star Blazers 2199 - Space Battleship Yamato"ansehen. Remake eines Animes der schon in den 70ern ein Vorläufer von Galactica war. Finger weg von den Realverfilmungen.

Der Galactica Film wird kaum mehr als die Pilotfolge enthalten. Schöne 12 Kolonien, böse Cylonen Angriff, Flotte sammeln, eine Schalcht am Ende bei der es um das entkommen geht, offener Schluss und wenn es gut läuft Kino Fortsetzungen, wenn es mittelmäßig läuft Streaming-Portal Fortsetzung. Man achte auf die Besetzung wenn sie verkündet wird. Stellt Euch zu jedem Schauspieler die Frage, ob der auch einen Vertrag für eine Streaming Show unterschreiben würde. Ich wette da ist keiner dabei, der dazu Nein sagen würde.

Hintergrund ist Universal Studios.  Größte Cash-Cow ist Fast&Furios, das dem Ende entgegenstrebt. Das Monster-Universe ist gefloppt mit Frankenstein und Mumie. Mit einem Streamingdienst sieht es derzeit auch mager aus. Bin überrascht, dass noch keine Waterworld Serie in Arbeit ist.


----------



## Zsinj (25. Oktober 2020)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Wenn ein Reboot, dann BITTE mindestens 7 Staffeln.
> Denn das sind normale Längen einer Serie.


Aber bitte mit 20+ Folgen pro Staffel


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem war auch der  technische Aspekt der Serie lobenswert. Mal keine Strahlenwaffen sondern ganz konventionell mit Projektilen. Auch auf die Flugphysik wurde geachtet.



BSG ist die realistischste SciFi Serie überhaupt. Alleine wegen der Antriebe. Raumfaltung ist in der Theorie eher machbar als warpblase. Auch Waffentechnik basiert mehr auf Physik. Railguns und Raketen sind das einzig realistische. Warum es aber immer Atomraketen sein müssen, versteh ich nicht. Die Wirkung verpufft im Vakuum und ist gleich null.


----------



## Creech (25. Oktober 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> BSG ist die realistischste SciFi Serie überhaupt. [...]


*hust* Expanse *hust*


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (25. Oktober 2020)

Bei BSG 2003 und mit dieser EINEN Schlüsselszene. Boah. #allalongthewatchtower





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BigolJfoANw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Creech schrieb:


> *hust* Expanse *hust*


Die Serie habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen gibt es die auch auf Prime?


----------



## SFT-GSG (26. Oktober 2020)

Creech schrieb:


> *hust* Expanse *hust*


Ja, die mag ich auch. Allerdings ist eine durchdrehende KI realistischer als "Spacemonster" und Geister (Will nicht spoilern).


----------



## Creech (26. Oktober 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ja, die mag ich auch. Allerdings ist eine durchdrehende KI realistischer als "Spacemonster" und Geister (Will nicht spoilern).


Ja, ok, hast Recht. Aber die Physik ist akkurat. Darauf wollte ich vor allem raus. In den Büchern sind die Flugzeiten ja auch noch erheblich realistischer als in der Serie.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Serie habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen gibt es die auch auf Prime?


Eigentlich im Moment sogar nur da. Die hat doch der Besos persönlich von der Cancel-Liste runter gekauft.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2020)

Creech schrieb:


> Eigentlich im Moment sogar nur da. Die hat doch der Besos persönlich von der Cancel-Liste runter gekauft.


Ok, dann muß ich mal gucken&gucken.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, dann muß ich mal gucken&gucken.


Ja, The Expanse ist zu empfehlen auch wenn ich ab Staffel 3 nicht mehr durchsteige und bei Staffel 4 nach der erste Folge aufgehört habe zu gucken.
Staffel 5 kommt wohl dieses Jahr noch oder so. Mal gucken.


----------



## Cosmas (28. Oktober 2020)

Jo der Trailer zu Staffel 5 ist schonwieder vielversprechend, das war echt ein Glücksgriff, das Amazon das übernommen hatte, genau wie mit Lucifer.

Womit wir wieder bei der hotten Nummer 6 wären, die is auch als Lu's Mom ziemlich scharf.^^


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

Heißer als Stiflers Mom geht nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2020)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Wie man die komplette Geschichte, Völker, Charaktere und Handlung in einen Film bekommen will, kann ich mir derzeit nicht einmal vorstellen. Das Remake von 2004 ist zudem dermaßen gut und auch heute noch eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien, dass ich mir gar nicht vorstellen kann, warum man das im Kino rebooten möchte?


Seh ich genauso. Das ist nichts anderes als Leichenfledderei. Aufgrund ihrer Ideenarmut wird alles neu verwurstet.


----------

